# DIY kalk drip/top-off



## PerculaClown (Apr 25, 2006)

Since i always have money restriction i end up making some things myself. I made a kalk drip for my tank and it works great. I would like to share how i made it. Any comments welcome.  
Many different containers can be used. For my tank i used an empty Oceanic salt mix container. Each holds about 1gal and 3qts so i use two of them. 

Here is a pic of one









I drilled a hole in the cap that is slightly smaller than the dia. of airline tubing for a snug fit


















I use a air control valve to control the driping rate like this one









The containers have to be placed above the tank or sump so the water can flow down. Mine are placed above the tank on a cabinet.









For my outlet i have the airline tubing in plastic tubing to make it straight over my pump. 









Heres a pic of the whole thing


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 15, 2005)

Hello,

What is the slowest rate that you can get this to flow? I have been using a similar item made by Kent marine to feed rotifers and infusoria to fry, but it would be a lot cheaper to make one if the flow could be controlled well enough not to overflow the tank.

Thanks,

Larry Vires


----------



## PerculaClown (Apr 25, 2006)

The slowest i got it was 1 drop per minute.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 15, 2005)

How long does that equate to draining the jug?

Thanks,

Larry


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

The classic "Jug IV". When I used to use them I used silicone air line and the air flow adjuster for then Hagen 802. If I still have them I'll take a pic. It's basically a roller to resrict flow instead of the nobbie job (for me it clogged too often). A clear jug is nice since you can see the level (I used the Apple Juice jug with the thick plastic kind). 

If I were to make them again I'd go to the local auto parts place (Kragen's, Autozone) and pick up a new recycle jug for oil they give you. It's a good size and "IT'S FREE". Anyhow I used to make the hole about 2" off the bottom so all the un-desolved Kalk will settle on the bottom and stay there. Silicone the Air line to the jug and adust the flow and set it on top of the sump or suspend it over the sump with some line and a hook. Since mine worked with gravity there was no fear of a unit not working while there was water to push down. From what I gather from your rig (PerculaClown) yours must rely on suction and gravity. If you siliconed the hole on top and layed it down you wouldn't need to rely on suction. But you would need a small hole else ware to prevent a vacuum.


----------



## PerculaClown (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks for the tip, Ill have to try that


----------

